# Most NT's gathering in a single room?



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

What is the most amount of gathering of intuitive thinking have you had? I counted five in at an internet cafe room full of twenty people. I'd be amazed if I even had five NT's for a ratio of thirty people because I'm usually the only NT at times in a room.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Great_Thinker said:


> What is the most amount of gathering of intuitive thinking have you had?


1



Great_Thinker said:


> I counted five in at an internet cafe room full of twenty people. I'd be amazed if I even had five NT's for a ratio of thirty people because I'm usually the only NT at times in a room.


Well, 5:30 would be 16%, and NTs are a little less than 10% of the population or something.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm glad I'm the only NT in the room. Whatever that is supposed to mean.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Percentage wise, 100%.
In fact, I'm the only one in this room right now.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Dozens. Philosophy conference.


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

A bit over one hundred. I go to law school and everybody is either an NT or a ST, with the occasional NF thrown in.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

3. In one of my group of friends there's an INTJ an INTP, me (ENTP) and then an ENFP. 
Our conversations are great _intellingently _fun


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm usually the only NT around, unless he's my college instructor or boss.


----------



## Praze (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure about thinkers, but I'm normally the only INTJ. Also, why the heck is an INTJ a "Scientist" on this site? I understand we make great scientists, but not every INTJ is one. However, every INTJ is a mastermind though. I much prefer "Mastermind" over "Scientist".


----------



## Eventive (Sep 27, 2014)

Last Christmas was fun: 4 ENTJs and one INFP.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Praze said:


> Not sure about thinkers, but I'm normally the only INTJ. Also, why the heck is an INTJ a "Scientist" on this site? I understand we make great scientists, but not every INTJ is one. However, every INTJ is a mastermind though. I much prefer "Mastermind" over "Scientist".


I've met a few dumb INTJs.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeezus said:


> I've met a few dumb INTJs.


But he will assure you they were all masterminds!

(Whatever that means, exactly...)


----------



## Praze (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeezus said:


> I've met a few dumb INTJs.


As have I.


----------



## Praze (Mar 11, 2015)

Strelok said:


> But he will assure you they were all masterminds!
> 
> (Whatever that means, exactly...)


No, not really.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Praze said:


> No, not really.


"No, not really" what? You said:


Praze said:


> However, every INTJ is a mastermind though.


----------



## Praze (Mar 11, 2015)

Let me correct that to "every INTJ thinks _like_ a mastermind because of how they interpret the world." Doesn't necessarily mean they are smart. "No, not really" was in response to you saying that I'd assure we're all masterminds. We're not. Though there are definitely stupid INTJs, just not many.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Praze said:


> Let me correct that to "every INTJ thinks _like_ a mastermind because of how they interpret the world." Doesn't necessarily mean they are smart. "No, not really" was in response to you saying that I'd assure we're all masterminds. We're not. Though there are definitely stupid INTJs, just not many.


Thinking like a mastermind requires a master mind, otherwise it's just an idiot who thinks he's a mastermind.


----------



## Praze (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeezus said:


> Thinking like a mastermind requires a master mind, otherwise it's just an idiot who thinks he's a mastermind.


True.


----------

